# Klöpperboden



## simon.s (28 September 2009)

Hallo Formsmitglieder!

Habe an einer bestehenden Anlage eine Erweiterung zwecks Füllstand (Differenzmessung) zu machen.  Momentan werden die Füllstände der stehenden Tanks, pi mal daumen, aus einer Tabelle (DB) errechnet, die damals durch auslitern erstellt wurde und dadurch nicht sehr genau ist.
Nun sollten noch Tanks hinzugefügt werden, diese jedoch sind kleiner und müssten deshalb neu ausgelittert werden.......
Das müsste sich aber auch berechnen lassen...(Integral war nicht meine Stärke)........

Hat jemand vieleicht eine Lösungsansatz oder wie werden bei euch Füllstände genau ermittelt??

lg 
Simon


----------



## Hans.S (28 September 2009)

AxH= Inhalt

mfg.Hans


----------



## argv_user (28 September 2009)

Die Formel von Hans (Grundfläche A mal Höhe H = Volumen V) gilt für alle Körper, bei denen die beiden Grundflächen eben und kongruent sind, und die Seiten des Körpers gerade. Bei geraden Zylindern ist das der Fall.

Hat der Behälter eine Ausbuchtung auf der Unterseite, so muss der  "Rauminhalt des Kugelabschnittes" extra berechnet werden. Das ist aber einfache Mathematik der 9.ten Klasse.

Schlagt mich gerne, falls das falsch oder unvollständig ist.


----------



## Hans.S (28 September 2009)

OK hab mich erst hinterher Informiert was ein Klöpperboden überhaupt ist

mfg.Hans


----------



## wwwandy (28 September 2009)

Hallo Simon,
was für einen Sensor verwendest du? Ultraschallsensor von oben? Viele Sensoren bieten eine Korrektur der Tankgeometrie direkt im Sensor (z.B. E&H). Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß es nicht so einfach wie von Hans und argv angenommen ein zylindrischer Tank oder zylinder mit Halbkugeln ist.

Wenn du das Messverfahren und die Tankgeometrie genau beschreibst, leitet dir hier jemand sicher her für Implementation in SCL oder AWL... Gruß Andy


----------



## argv_user (28 September 2009)

Hans.S schrieb:


> OK hab mich erst hinterher Informiert was ein Klöpperboden überhaupt ist
> 
> mfg.Hans



Ich jetzt auch! An meinem Feuerlöscher ist auch so ein Ding dran.


----------



## simon.s (28 September 2009)

Hallo nochmal










so sieht ein Klöpperboden aus! 
r1=D    r2=D/10  laut *DIN 28011*

Um den Füllstand (Bier) zu messen werden 2 Drucksonden (4-20mA) von E&H verwendet. 2 desshalb, weil der Tank unter Druck steht (CO²).
Druck unten minus Druck oben, so ergibt sich die Füllhöhe. Das Kugelsegment (1ste Rundung) wäre ja nicht das Problem aber die nächste Rundung bis zur Senkrechten.....
@argv_user
schlagen will dich niemand, aber mit der 9ten liegst du leider Falsch! Sie dir mal genau die Geometrie des Bodens an!!


----------



## wwwandy (28 September 2009)

Also die Zeichnung hast ja von Wikipedia kopiert. Maßangaben fehlen halt immer noch. Aber schwierig ist es ja nicht. Also angenommen du hast die Höhe vom Boden h (mit der Differenzdruckmessung).

der Radius r der Flüssigkeitsoberfläche ist dann
r^2=(r-h)^2+l^2
die Oberfläche somit
A=pi*(r^2-(r-h)^2)
A=pi*(2*r*h-h^2)
Wenn du darüber integrierst bekommst du
V=Integral_0^hoehe(pi*(2*r*h-h^2)*dh)
V=pi*(r*h^2-1/3h^3)

Nun musst du dein Klöpperboden anhand von h in die 3 Fälle aufteilen. Also in V1, V2 und V3, jeweils mit Begrenzung nach oben) und dann die 3 Volumen addieren.

HTH Gruß von Andy


----------



## maxi (30 Januar 2011)

Seilzugschwimmer


----------



## duMMbatz (30 Januar 2011)

klöpperboden sind die immer oben offen?


----------



## himbeergeist (30 Januar 2011)

....wenn sie hochkant stehen sind sie seitlich offen *ROFL*

Ja die sind so wie es die Zeichnung zeigt und werden meist an ein Rohrende angeschweisst. Gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen z.B. H1 oder H2 und und und, aber offen sind die immer an einer Seite.

Frank


----------

